# Dooly County Rut Is On!!!



## redpredator (Nov 14, 2005)

THE RUT IS ON! MEMEBER OF OUR CLUB KILLED A 126 INCH EIGHT POINTER SUNDAY MORNING AT 8:30. 210 LB LIVE WEIGHT. NICE DEER. HAD SEVERAL DEER AROUND ME GRUNTING AND CRASHING IN THE THICKETS. THE EIGHT POINTER'S HOCKS WERE BLACK AND HIS NECK WAS SWOLLEN.I SUGGEST ANYONE WHO CAN, BE IN THE WOODS AS SONE AS POSSIBLE.YES THE BUCK WAS HOT ON A DOE WHEN HE WAS SHOT.ILL BE THERE THURSDAY.DERN BILLS NEEED PAYED OR ID BE THERE NOW.GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## OFD2Truck (Nov 27, 2005)

Brian says all you shoot are does and hogs?


----------

